# Cost of FET?



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

On my wife's last IVF cycle we had 3 embies to freeze. We've never done this before and are wondering roughly what the cost of FET would be if we decided to have another go?


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh I, ours cost £1150 I'm not sure on the variation between clinics? I would maybe look on your clinics website or give them a call if there isn't much information. We also had to pay for medication separately


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

My FET cost £1300 which inlcuded all my medication and scans, every clinic will vary and depending if its medicated or not the price will alter x good luck x


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, the cost is better than I was expecting. Just got to do the maths now to work out how we'd pay for childcare!


----------



## Claire35 (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi there, 

All in with all the screening, endometrial scratch, embryo glue, hfea fee and drugs (from tesco as they are cheaper than the clinic) it's costing us around £2000.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

It definitely varies from clinic to clinic; yours may have a price list available online to give you an idea. Mine was £1320 for the FET cycle and about £230 for the drugs.


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi, I think it varies and is more if you are in London. I'm London based and its £2300, plus drugs which were about £250.
Good luck!


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi
My cycle is costing £1345 (includes optional £100 for emryoglue) and the meds were £172 (they recommended getting them via a local pharmacy who gave me a £20 discount as the prescription was high amount).
Deb


----------

